# 20 gallon fish tank for darts?



## KLHreptiles (May 6, 2014)

i am a noob for darts i have a beareded dragon and i 20 gallon fish tank that i am not useing i was thinking maybe i could use it for darts?


----------



## jaybugg13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Yep lots of 20 long and 20 high examples on DB. 20 longs will be better for terrestrial species (tincs, auratus) and 20 highs for more aboriginal species (leucs and thumbnails). Actually leucomelas will probably do well in either tank. There are probably about 20-30 good examples of either tank you can search out.


----------



## KLHreptiles (May 6, 2014)

its 23x14x11 how meny dendrobates tinctorius oyapock would fit in there or what darts would be good


----------



## jaybugg13 (Dec 9, 2013)

For a 20 long a pair seems about right although you'll find general recommendations ranging from 5 to 10 gallons per frog. I tend towards the more conservative estimates I suppose. Here's the DB info page for Tincs. There is a ton of great info on DB I'm sure if you do a search you'll find plenty of threads. Also if you are new to PDFs the beginner stickies and searching are you're best friends.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

One pair of tincs would be good.


----------



## KLHreptiles (May 6, 2014)

thanks guys


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

I kept my adult adult pair of D. tinctorius "azureus" in a 20 gallon high for over a year and a half until I moved them to another enclosure. I had ledges and cork tubes running up to them and the frogs would climb everywhere.

If you choose Tincs you should only keep an adult pair in that size tank. I've heard that it's possible to keep a trio together consisting of 2 males and 1 female. I originally bought a group of five frogs and I kept them in a 20 gallon long and everything was find until they got to 11-12 months old and one female paired off with the sole male and the other three females started fighting with each. I had to remove them and set them up each in their own vivarium.


----------



## Bowzer27 (Aug 20, 2013)

Most of my Tincs are in 20 gallon high tanks. You don't want to have too many though because it gets crowded quick. I tend to stick with groups of three


----------

